# plastisol,opaque or other methods for non-garment?



## n66x (May 22, 2009)

would I be able to heat transfer plastisol or opaque or actually any of the other methods provided by on-line shops out there to a surface such as silicone rubber?...what do people actually use for these rubber wristbands?

I have a heat press designed especially for the cause and have successfully transfered home-made iron-on paper transfers but would like to avoid the cut-around-design and re-adjust the cut design problems these home-made iron-on transfers have...

the designs can sometimes be even as small as 1cm and I was told that some of these techniques would work with the surface I'm interested about but maybe the machines wouldn't be able to produce such small transfers...

..any help?

thank you,
iannis


----------



## RenegadeMarketer (Jan 26, 2009)

You may want to look into using a pad printer. I found a video on Youtube that may answer your questions. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fViRmHlbes&feature=related[/media]


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

RenegadeMarketer said:


> You may want to look into using a pad printer. I found a video on Youtube that may answer your questions. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fViRmHlbes&feature=related[/media]


Interesting, is the link to the video invisible in the original post to anyone else? I can only see it when I click quote.

here it again
http://www.youtube.comwatch?v=6fViRmHlbes


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

wormil said:


> Interesting, is the link to the video invisible in the original post to anyone else? I can only see it when I click quote.
> 
> here it again
> http://www.youtube.comwatch?v=6fViRmHlbes


I have seen that happen a lot. Must be some kind of bug in the forum software.


----------

